# [OT] Ayúdame a ensamblar un PC (abierto)

## sirope

HoLa holaa!!

Bien.. esta es la idea: Estoy ensamblando un PC medianamente decente y quisiera que me echaran una patita con sugerencias, mejoras, etc.

Los componentes en los que he pensado son estos:

Motherboard: ABIT I-45CV LGA 775 Intel 945GC Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Memoria:  OCZ 2GB DDR2 800MHZ

Procesador: Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2.2GHZ

Disco duro: SATA 1 160GB.. ¿La marca? No sé.. alguna sugerencia?

He dejado la caja, la tarjeta gráfica (Había pensado en una 8600GT) y un quemador de DVD para después, ahora esto es lo principal.. Pero cualquier idea es bienvenida   :Very Happy:  ¿Marcas y modelos de cajas y quemadores? ¿Qué hay de la Abit? Había escuchado que eran muy buenas pero nunca he tenido una ¿Será mejor optar por otra marca?

Saludoooooss!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y por que no un buen AMD? (Ya que todavía no has comprado, al menos acá en Argentina, por la misma cantidad de dinero armo mejor PC en AMD que en Intel)

Salud!

----------

## sirope

Gracias por tu respuesta Inodoro xD

Ahora que lo dices el E4500 2.2GHZ está a $136.99 mientras que por $3 mas consigo un Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz. ¿CUál será la diferncia de rendimiento en ambos? Sólo hay un detalle con AMD que me preocupa y son los gráficos, que según sé AMD deja bastante que desear en relación a Intel (Más o menos 30% más en 3DMark a favor de Intel)... 

SaLu2!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Gracias por tu respuesta Inodoro xD
> 
> Ahora que lo dices el E4500 2.2GHZ está a $136.99 mientras que por $3 mas consigo un Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz. ¿CUál será la diferncia de rendimiento en ambos? Sólo hay un detalle con AMD que me preocupa y son los gráficos, que según sé AMD deja bastante que desear en relación a Intel (Más o menos 30% más en 3DMark a favor de Intel)... 
> 
> SaLu2!!

 

Pufff... Diferencia en rendimiento? Monstruosa siempre y cuando ambos microprocesadores estén acompañados con un buen chipset, obviamente. Por buen chipset me refiero a AMD o nVidia para un procesador AMD o un modelo mucho mas reciente que el Intel 945 que usa la Abit que tenés en vista. 

30% menos de rendimiento gráfico? No se me ocurre como, sinceramente, el Athlon X2 6000+ por ser AM2 tiene integrado el controlador de memoria, donde Intel lo relega al chipset, tiene 1Mb de caché L2 por nucleo y corre a 3Gz. Nunca puede tener menor rendimiento que un core2duo 4500+ por mucho que ayuden 2Mb de caché L2 (Y creeme que se nota a simple vista).

Donde si viene perdiendo terreno AMD es en los Cuad-Core. Los Phenom esos dejan bastante que desear con respecto a los Q de Intel y casi no hay diferencia de precio. AL menos en los que he tenido oportunidad de comparar personalmente.

Igual como dije en el primer post, toma todo lo que digo entre pinzas por que es solamente mi experiencia personal, no es que yo sea uno de esos talibanes de tal o cual marca, simplemente veo mas conveniente un X2 en tu caso. Si vas por un Intel, busca algun motherboard con chipset algo mas reciente tipo 965.

Salud!

----------

## sirope

Eeh... Pueees.. No pensaba usar mucho tiempo la 945 de la Abit, sólo que me preocupo de encontrar un buen procesador y motherboard de momento, una vez esté lista esa parte, busco una Nvidia de serie 8 o 9... Aunque tu que eres atizador tal vez me convenzas de comprar una ATI, yo siempre he sido nvidioso. Es solo que he visto varios benchmarks en los que comparan, por ej. la 9600 u otra tarjeta gráfica, y siempre cantan que el rendimiento es peor en AMD, y de ahi el tema de 3DMark.

xD

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Atizador? jeje, al contrario... Si puedo elegir entre ATI o nVidia, voy por nVidia por una cuestión de inercia.  :Very Happy:  Eso de emerge nvidia-drivers y ya tener aceleración 3D no tiene precio.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Mi sugerencia personal es nVidia, siempre.

Tanto a nivel de chipset como a nivel de gráficos. Como bien dice Inodoro_Pereyra, es tan simple como "emerge nvidia", configurar xorg.conf y arrancar las X.

Los chipset nForce siempre me han dado buen resultado desde hace unos años hasta hoy día. No puedo hablar de los de Intel. Solo un consejo: mantente alejado de VIA  :Razz: 

También, ten en cuenta que si de verdad te importa el rendimiento en gráficos, nVidia es muy superior a Intel, incluso los modelos más baratos deberían rendir más. Además, si usas un integrado Intel, la memoria será muy seguramente compartida, lo cual va a repercutir en el rendimiento de todo el sistema, no solo en gráficos. Si reservas 512 megas para gráficos resulta que "tan solo" tendrás 1527 para tu sistema.

En cuanto a los discos duros, es más cuestión de gustos. Mucha gente aconseja Seagate, yo he tenido algún problema con discos seagate, pero supongo que en el fondo es todo más o menos lo mismo. Western Digital y Samsung tienen modelos interesantes de bastante calidad. En última instancia, va a ser la capacidad, el precio y la caché lo que te haga inclinarte más por uno u otro modelo.

----------

## sirope

Gracias por sus respuestas... xD

Una pregunta más: ¿Vale la pena a estas alturas optar por una MOBO SATA1?

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Gracias por sus respuestas... xD
> 
> Una pregunta más: ¿Vale la pena a estas alturas optar por una MOBO SATA1?
> 
>   Salu2

 

No creo que valga la pena, de que mobo estamos hablando?

Salud!

----------

## ackward

Yo he cambiado hace nada (1 mes o asi) el nucleo del equipo. Tenia un amd64 y una nvidia agp 6600.

Placa base: Gigabite P35 S3  (gigabyte y asus son las mejores, abit es bastante cutre imho)

Procesador: Intel Quad Core (siempre he sido de amd pero el phentom tiene problemas de rendimiento por un fallo en la tlb, todavia no han llegado al mercado los arreglados)

4Gb de memoria Kingston (normalitas)

Grafica: Nvidia 8800 gts 512mb (precio muy parecido a las nuevas 9600 pero estas son 8800 capadas)

Ahora la parte mala, me daba problemas y se me colgaba jugando... sabia que no era calor pensaba que chupaba mucha potencia (tenia una antec silenciosa de 480W, una truepower), le cambie a otra fuente de 560W (teoricamente tb silenciosa con buenas review pero nisupu) y tirar el dinero, hace mucho ruido y no se arreglo. El problema eran los drivers nvidia, hay que usar los ultimos >173 (pero en linux no salieron hasta la semana pasada y no tenia ningun windows montado). Por lo demas va como un tiro.

La caja... la tengo desde hace ya 4 años, esta como el primer dia. Me deje pasta en ella y los mejor invertidos. Aluminio, ventilada, silenciosa, un placer para montar y desmontar piezas. Ha cambiado el modelo, una (Antec P160), pero la gama sigue existiendo:

http://www.antec.com/ec/es/pro_en_performance1.php

En mi opinion ahorrar dinero en componentes no compensa. Si quieres ahorrar no compres lo ultimo, busca el punto de coste economico y compra con fabricantes de calidad. Mis unicas excepciones serian caja y fuente, de dejarse dinero, en esos dos componentes.Last edited by ackward on Tue Jun 03, 2008 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kabutor

Yo no compraria OCZ de memorias, es mas, no las quiero ni regaladas.

Si no quieres usar la Value Ram de Kingston pillate la HyperX pero las OCZ.. he tenido muy malas experiencias con esas memorias.

----------

## Evincar

Nunca te ahorres pasta en la fuente de alimentación, puesto que es el único componente de la computadora que tiene la capacidad de reventar llevándose por delante tu RAM, tu CPU, y sobre todo y ante todo, tu disco duro, o más importante, lo que hay en tu disco duro. Es mejor gastarse unos euros más en una fuente de calidad, que además será más silenciosa y eficiente, que darse de cabezazos más tarde.

Donde más estúpidamente se tira el dinero, hoy por hoy, es en la RAM. La diferencia de rendimiento entre la DDR2 a 667 Mhz y a 1066 es de risa, algo así como un 2 o un 3%. No sé por que no ibas a querer las Kingston, es una memoria barata y muy fiable. 

Y sí, la diferencia entre una gráfica integrada de intel y una tarjeta de Nvidia, incluso una baratita, puede tranquilamente ser de un 200 o un 300%...A poco que quieras jugar, aunque sea a cosas sencillitas, te compensa.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> crappy fglrx 3d.

  JA!  :Very Happy: 

Pobre sirope, le hemos tirado abajo toda la compra! No puedo mas que concordar respecto a la fuente de alimentación y a la memoria ram, aunque nunca probé memorias OCZ, si hablamos de kingston puedo dar fe de que no se rompen.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   crappy fglrx 3d.  JA! 
> 
> Pobre sirope, le hemos tirado abajo toda la compra! No puedo mas que concordar respecto a la fuente de alimentación y a la memoria ram, aunque nunca probé memorias OCZ, si hablamos de kingston puedo dar fe de que no se rompen.
> 
> Salud!

 

De OZC ni idea. El gallifante para mi se lo llevan las Elixir, que si las he probado y puedo decir que aparte de ser de lo peor en resistencia a subidones eléctricos, también rinden de forma más bien mediocre. Las memorias kingston son unas buenas memorias considerando su relación calidad precio, de las mejores opciones si no eres el tipo de persona que se gasta 300 euros en ram.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Pobre sirope, le hemos tirado abajo toda la compra! 

 

Jajaja.. Pues ese era el chiste! 

 *Quote:*   

> de que mobo estamos hablando?

 

De la Abit que mencioné arriba, pero ya he cambiado por un modelo similar SATA2 

 *Quote:*   

> Placa base: Gigabite P35 S3 (gigabyte y asus son las mejores, abit es bastante cutre imho)

 

Mmmm.. Yo había elegido la Abit porque he escuchado cosas muy buenas.. que para gammers, diseñadores, mucha calidad y duración... obvie MSI e Intel por esta misma razón. Nunca he tenido una Gigabyte ni Asus... ¿Mejor que Abit? ¿Alguien ha tenido otras experiencias?

 *Quote:*   

> Yo no compraria OCZ de memorias, es mas, no las quiero ni regaladas.

 

Había elegido OCZ porque escuché que eran las mejores.. ¿Qué tal PNY? En cuando a Kingston... tengo un módulo malo, pero los demás han salido excelentes, por lo que sé, Kingston tiene muy buena relación calidad-precio pero no es lo mejor.

Y sí.. la fuente junto con la caja (que parece ser lo menos importante) son muuy importantes xD

salu2!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kabutor

las PNY ni idea, pero ya te digo que sin salirse de Kingston tienes dos opciones, la Value Ram, que es la memoria normal, y la extra de Kingston que es la HyperX

http://www.kingston.com/HYPERX/

Yo uso de la normal, pero si tienes dinero para gastarte, la hyperx al menos no me ha dado los problemas q me han dado las OCZ, y si crees lo que dice la publicidad, pues seran un poco mejores.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Y si, las Elixir son la muerte, pero estamos hablando de memorias decentes no?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## k4in

pues si no te has decidido por las memorias, yo tengo 4 gb en unas corsair xms2 precisamente estas http://www.pcenlinea.com/mp/58445.html me van de lujo tienen latencia de 4-4-4-12 y estan a muy buen precio, con eso ya ni siquiera uso swap (ni cuando compile openoffice   :Surprised:  )

----------

